# Buck bred his Dam, what should I do with the kids?



## dejavoodoo114 (Jun 13, 2015)

Our buck was so small last year we didn't think we would have any kids this year. However, he managed to breed our 3 smallest does. Unfortunately, he also managed to breed our largest doe, his dam. She gave us 3 absolutely gorgeous bucks. Their pedigree is amazing and their conformation, ears etc... They are Nubians. My first thought was to whether them and name the Pepperoni, Domino's, and Meatloaf. But some one is wanting one for a breeding buck. Is that safe? Their does are not related to mine. What complications could arise?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 13, 2015)

There should be no problems at all selling the little guys for breeding bucks - especially to someone whose does are not related to yours at all.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Jun 13, 2015)

That is good. So no complications or anything?


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 13, 2015)

Lots of people line-breed; it's a great way to "fix" a good trait in a population. Unfortunately, because of the limited gene pool, if there's something nasty in there, you are more likely to see it surface, as well. Unless there is some particular problem in the doe's family, if her bucklings seem fine, they most likely are. If your friend's does are not related to the kids' mother/grandmother, there shouldn't be any problem. Most of the time, you can get away with the occasional back cross; problems are more likely to occur when this kind of thing gets done repeatedly, or when otherwise related animals get crossed together for several generations.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 13, 2015)

If she is a good doe and he is a good buck that isn't a problem


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 13, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> There should be no problems at all selling the little guys for breeding bucks - especially to someone whose does are not related to yours at all.


X2
We are keeping a buckling from Zamia this year and are debating breeding him to her and/or to his half sister Clara Belle
I've seen that a lot breeding to a half sibling with a strong buck from a really strong doe
The folks who got some goats from me today have Clara Belles sister and they got one of her bucklings
I told them they should strongly consider breeding him to his aunt


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 13, 2015)

I've been line breeding for a number of years...okay decades, lol.  Just today I had kids from a doe bred to her half brother and they're pretty awesome. 

When I showed pygmies I line bred extensively. It's the best way to accentuate and 'set' certain traits in your herd... and so much faster than outcrossing and just hoping that it works.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 13, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've been line breeding for a number of years...okay decades, lol.  Just today I had kids from a doe bred to her half brother and they're pretty awesome.
> 
> When I showed pygmies I line bred extensively. It's the best way to accentuate and 'set' certain traits in your herd... and so much faster than outcrossing and just hoping that it works.


So far we have been throwing something against the wall and hope that it sticks
Sometimes that works out sometimes it doesn't
We have just gotten to the point that we have something to line breed from
And guess who that would be?


----------

